# Butternut Burley....My take



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

I just finished a bowl of Butternut Burley in my beautiful Savinelli Venezia Bent Dublin and this is my "rookie" review:

First, I sampled this from a sample given me through the newbie pipe trade.

From the bag it smelled nice and wasn't over-powering or too bold. I stepped outside in the cold Maryland climate and lit up and I noticed that I did not need a second, light. It smoked very evenly and there was very little tongue bite if at all! 

Secondly, I only needed to relight it once! I cannot give a thorough report on its room note since I smoked it outside but I did not notice any overpowering odors emanating from my pipe.

Thirdly, it burned very cool unlike most of my goopy aromatics.

Finally, I definitely recommend it. I think my pipe tobacco pallate has been tainted by aromatics but this was very good although I don't think I will smoke it daily.

On a final note: I did notice something peculiar, that there was a kind of "soapy" taste to it. Maybe this was just me but can anyone else that has smoked BB comment on this?:tongue1::hippie:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice review. If you like this one try Trout Stream some day. Kind of variations on a theme in my opinion.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

I just smoked my first bowl of this last night. Was out at the bar playing pool and figured I'd take something that I knew would smell good to others. Last time my one buddy told me my smoke smelled like campfire, in a bad way for him, good for me lol. Anyway, it burned great compared to the 3-4 other aros I've tried. And all my friends complimented the smell. For me this is def. a good blend for when I feel like it's good etiquette to smoke an aro. and I really enjoyed the room note also.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a Grabow loaded with this stuff, and am heading out the door to walk the dogs and smoke a bowl. Thanks for the sample Smokntaz!


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cadillac said:


> I have a Grabow loaded with this stuff, and am heading out the door to walk the dogs and smoke a bowl. Thanks for the sample Smokntaz!


You almost got it right, the correct dog walk combo is a MM cob and Buternut Burley.


----------

